# Congratulations Auntie M. We Are Happy For You



## FastTrax (Jun 21, 2021)

You and others were always there for me when I had some rough bumps about this, that and the other here and for that I will always appreciate you as a very good and supportive friend.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 21, 2021)

A most awesome surprise!

Thank you ever so kindly for your warm and supportive words, FT!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 21, 2021)

Congrats @Aunt Marg  .. admin is not for the feint-of-heart, and you are certainly not that!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2021)

Seriously?


----------



## Gaer (Jun 21, 2021)

You will handle this BRILLIANTLY!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 21, 2021)

What did I miss?!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 21, 2021)

Pinky and Gaer, a most welcome surprise as well!

Thank you to the two of you!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2021)

Congratulations on doing this job @Aunt Marg  !  It's a tough one that you are doing to help out this forum and Matrix a whole lot!  Many, many thanks to you!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 22, 2021)

Awww... thank you, Ruthanne!!!

Lots to know and learn, but I have a great teacher, and in addition to Matrix's company, so glad that you and Kaila, are part of it all, too!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Awww... thank you, Ruthanne!!!
> 
> Lots to know and learn, but I have a great teacher, and in addition to Matrix's company, so glad that you and Kaila, are part of it all, too!


Glad to be a part of it all with y'all!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2021)

@Aunt Marg


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2021)

@Keesha  So what's so funny?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 22, 2021)

@Aunt Marg


----------



## Kadee (Jun 22, 2021)

And not forgetting @Ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> And not forgetting @Ruthanne
> 
> View attachment 170523


Awww....that's so sweet of you @Kadee46 Thank you so much~


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 22, 2021)

*Thank You, Aunt Marg*


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 22, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> And not forgetting @Ruthanne
> 
> View attachment 170523


 Ruthanne. Ever forward.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Ruthanne. Ever forward.


Thanks!


FastTrax said:


> Ruthanne. Ever forward.


Right on!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Congrats @Aunt Marg and @Ruthanne you all will be awesome.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm happy for you, too, Marg!!


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 22, 2021)

Sounds like you are now a moderator Aunt Marg, if so, couldn't imagine anyone better.  Congratulations.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2021)

Tish said:


> Congrats @Aunt Marg and @Ruthanne you all will be awesome.
> View attachment 170541


Thank you Tish!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 22, 2021)

@Aunt Marg and @Ruthanne  I had no idea. Congratulations. Both of you will be great at this job. I don't envy you keeping track of it all but I'm sure you will.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Aunt Marg and @Ruthanne  I had no idea. Congratulations. Both of you will be great at this job. I don't envy you keeping track of it all but I'm sure you will.


Thanks Ruth.    Aunt Marge is the  Supermoderator of the entire forum and I am a moderator in the Word of the Day Forum.  Aunt Marg does a lot more work than I do as she looks over all forums.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 22, 2021)

@Aunt Marg and @Ruthanne I have no idea what your new duties are, but I'd like to congratulate you both.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> @Aunt Marg and @Ruthanne I have no idea what your new duties are, but I'd like to congratulate you both.
> 
> View attachment 170568


Thank you Pam!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 22, 2021)

What are the congratulations to Aunt Marg and Ruthanne for??????????????


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2021)

Thank you @Aunt Marg and @Ruthanne for giving your time to benefit our forum.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> What are the congratulations to Aunt Marg and Ruthanne for??????????????


For helping out with moderation duties.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thank you @Aunt Marg and @Ruthanne for giving your time to benefit our forum.


Thanks!  That's a beautiful image there!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 23, 2021)

Wow!

Thank you _TO ALL_ for your warm and supportive words. A truly swell bunch you are! 

Seeing all of you who took the time to drop-by this thread, members who I have gravitated towards and gotten closer to since joining the forum, for me that's the biggest reward of all!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2021)

@Aunt Marg   ...  good luck with everything! 


Can't help but think of  Auntie Em when I see the title of the  thread ...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 23, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> @Aunt Marg   ...  good luck with everything!
> 
> 
> Can't help but think of  Auntie Em when I see the title of the  thread ...


Thank you so much, Bonnie!

Love the image!


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jun 23, 2021)

Congratulations @Aunt Marg and @Ruthanne


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 23, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Congratulations @Aunt Marg and @Ruthanne
> 
> View attachment 170639


Thank you so kindly, Pro!


----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 23, 2021)

Aunt Marg.  Thank you for a great form.  I used to be a senior administrator on an older form a year ago.  Then the owner passed away & I've been looking for something like this ever since.  I love the layout & everything about this Senior form.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 23, 2021)

Thank you so kindly, Tom! 

So happy to know that you're happy, and what a great additional to the forum you are!


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 23, 2021)

@Aunt Marg @Ruthanne







Thanks for watching over us!  Know it's not always fun but is much appreciated!

.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 23, 2021)

Thank you so much, AnnieA!


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 23, 2021)

Well, a hearty New England congratulations and thank you to @Aunt Marg abd @Ruthanne!   Puts a smile on this face.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 23, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow!
> 
> Thank you _TO ALL_ for your warm and supportive words. A truly swell bunch you are!
> 
> Seeing all of you who took the time to drop-by this thread, members who I have gravitated towards and gotten closer to since joining the forum, for me that's the biggest reward of all!


Ditto


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 23, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Well, a hearty New England congratulations and thank you to @Aunt Marg abd @Ruthanne!   Puts a smile on this face.


Thank you so much, Jon!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 23, 2021)

Aunt Marg & Ruthanne I just now got a response to asking why you two are being congratulated so I'll tag along and say congratulations.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 23, 2021)

Thank you so much, FM!

Don't change anything about your ways, keep the funny posts coming!


----------

